
Ask HN: Where to learn about HIPAA compliance? - andy_adams
Software developer here. I have been working on HIPAA-compliant software for a while for a small company. I have a good grasp on the technical side (encryption, audit trails, access control, etc) but I can&#x27;t find any resources to help me understand the &quot;processes&quot; required by HIPAA.<p>I have bought a highly-rated book on understanding HIPAA, but have been disappointed in how vaguely it covers the topic.<p>How does a developer learn and understand concrete HIPAA compliance without working in an already-compliant organization? Can anyone recommend online courses (paid or free) that break it down from square 1?<p>It&#x27;d be nice to have this knowledge for my resume, but I don&#x27;t know where to even begin learning.
======
techjuice
Best place to learn is the source: [https://www.hhs.gov/hipaa/for-
professionals/security/laws-re...](https://www.hhs.gov/hipaa/for-
professionals/security/laws-regulations/)

[https://www.hhs.gov/hipaa/for-
professionals/security/guidanc...](https://www.hhs.gov/hipaa/for-
professionals/security/guidance/index.html?language=es)

Most of the things on the HHS site for HIPPA are pretty straight forward and
very helpful. Plus if something new occurs it will show up there first and you
can use it as a reference for up to date compliance in your work place.

------
chasb
We (Aptible) publish this overview guide, aimed to serve software developers:

[https://www.aptible.com/resources/common-hipaa-
questions/](https://www.aptible.com/resources/common-hipaa-questions/)

We also publish a guide on HIPAA business associate agreements, which affect
what tools and services you can use to process HIPAA-regulated data:

[https://www.aptible.com/resources/what-is-a-hipaa-
baa/](https://www.aptible.com/resources/what-is-a-hipaa-baa/)

If you have specific questions, let me know.

